# Need to rehome my dog



## Spitfire22 (Jun 9, 2005)

Due to health reasons beyond my control I find myself needing to re-home my GSD Tidus. I am unable to care for him properly anymore. I would prefer he go to someone closer to me in Alberta.

I am not selling him. I will however be very picky as to where he goes. I am asking those on this forum for obvious reasons. I will not be listing him for sale in any papers.

Those who are SERIOUSLY interested and have the means to provide a good home with plenty of family interaction may pm me. We have had Tidus since 8 weeks of age and he is now 4 yo this May. He has been raised around small children his whole life as my wife runs a dayhome.

Please, no replies suggesting this and that. I have thought this through and it just may be one of the hardest things I've ever had to do but as we all know GSD's only live till around 10-12 so I want his remaining years to be happy ones and I can't provide that right now.

Thank-You


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the health issues








Best of luck finding a loving home for him. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh my, I'm sorry to hear this, I do hope you're ok.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

It would be helpful if you provided a full bio of Tidus including health issues (neutered? up to date on shots? any problems?) and some pictures.


----------



## Spitfire22 (Jun 9, 2005)

Tidus was neutered at 18 mos of age. His hips are OFA good. He had cruciate surgery March of 2007 on his left knee. No health concerns. He has been fed mainly a raw diet. Shots are up to date. Here's a couple head shots. I'll have to load more pics later.

I also have Pet insurance on him which is transferable.

Regards








[/img] 








[/img]


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

What a handsome boy, I'm sure he'll be able to find a home soon


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry 
He is so handsome I wish I lived closer I would take him in a heartbeat


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh...he looks worried in that last pic. About you? I am so...sorry.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I am sorry you are going through this. I wish you the best of luck in finding a loving home for Tidus.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm sorry for your suffering. I would not be a candidate to provide a home for Tidus, but I can sympathize and empathize for the loss you both will feel, and I will ask the Angels to send you both someone really well suited.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

This makes my heart hurt. Wishing you the best in finding just the perfect home. Tidus is so handsome


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

So sorry you are having health problems. He is a handsome boy I am sure you will be able to find him a wonderful home.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

prayers going your way and wish I could give a home to tidus.One of my greatest fears as a senior is that I might be in the same dilemma you are.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Tidus is very beautiful. Does he do well with other dogs?


----------



## Spitfire22 (Jun 9, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ddTidus is very beautiful. Does he do well with other dogs?


Tidus has a excellent outgoing personality. He is dog friendly. He has a strong prey drive so I would be more careful with him around cats. We used to have a cat a couple years ago until he passed but Tidus would go after him in a friendly almost irritating sort of way which our cat never really appreciated. I never saw him try to take a bite or anything.

Regards


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

JAPD,

Are you related to, or friends with former member Royal Ruger (Rick)?

If so, could he take Tidus?

I am sorry to hear of your troubles, I wish you well, Tidus is beautiful.

If you do have contact with Rick (if in fact you do know him), tell him I said hello, and hope him and his family is well.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He is a gorgeous dog and I'm so sorry you have to rehome him. I hope you will be able to find a home nearby so that you will still be able to visit with him.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: littledmc He is so handsome I wish I lived closer I would take him in a heartbeat


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Who do we know in that area (as if I know what area that is exactly) who do/does (??) rescue? 

Board member Nicole_L is it?
And GSD10 (is that her "handle" the mom of the two Grumpy Old Men)

They may be able to connect you with resources that could help. 

I am sorry Japd. I never understand why all my old Italian relatives would say well, at least you've got your health (whenever anything bad would happen) and now I totally get it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ruby (GSD10) is in B.C., not Alberta.









Is there a gsd rescue organization in Alberta?


----------



## Spitfire22 (Jun 9, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007JAPD,
> 
> Are you related to, or friends with former member Royal Ruger (Rick)?
> 
> ...


Hi Jack, yes RR is my brother and he is doing well. I will say hi to him for you. As far as him taking Tidus thats a no go, as you may remember he has 2 GSD's already and is not in a position to add a 3rd.

Thanks & take care.


----------



## Spitfire22 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank-You everyone for your kind words and thoughts. I did do a search for GSD rescue in Alberta and found some mixed results. The problem I have is that while I applaud any rescue organization I can't help but have doubts on who might end up with him.

The reason I posted here first is because I know most of the members here truly love their GSD and was hoping I would hit upon a long time member that would be interested or would know of a good home.

While this is not a guarantee either I felt it was a good place to start. I can't part with him unless I know for sure he's going to be better off.

And yes, he is beautiful. He's my pups....

Regards


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Several of the rescue organizations that I worked with have owner surrender programs where the owners keep the dog in their home until they are rehomed. They get a ton of info from the owner and then collect and process applications and do homechecks and work hard at matching the dog up with the best home. I myself handled a lot of owner surrenders when I volunteered with gsd rescue in Wisconsin and all of the placements were excellent. In many cases the new owners corresponded with the old owners and sent pictures, etc. 

So it's definitely worth looking into.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JAPD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jasper007JAPD,
> ...


Thank you, and again, I am so sorry for your situation.

LOL, if I wasn't married I would be on my way to Canada to add to the family









I wish you the best, and thanks for responding.


----------

